# Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (Module or Sensors?)



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Hoping there is a VW mechanic amongst us, I took the car to be inspected today (for extended warranty purposes) and asked for the mechanic to run the car through their code reader and print out all error codes. They did and this is the error code it gave for TPMS (FYI- They couldn't reset the error display either, and I've done the 'learning' procedure several times as suggested in these forums, but it doesn't work and the display eventually shows Tire Monitoring Pressure Fault) NONE of the tires show in the TPMS screen. I have no flats, nails, and all the pressures are up to level. 
So here is the actual code from the Phaeton:
CODE001:
01325 Type pressure sporadic monitoring
Open contr.unit-j5-0 circuit 2
So what I am wondering is whether the Module has gone bad or perhaps the sensors? Anyone knows what the above means?


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (ciscokidinsf)*

I found the following on the Ross-Tech wiki site for fault code 01325:
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) : No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation 
Possible Symptoms 
Malfunction Indicator (MIL) / Tire Pressure Warning Lamp active 
Tire Pressure Monitoring not operating 
Possible Causes 
Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) incorrectly coded 
Possible Solutions 
Check Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) Coding


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (CLMims)*

THANKS! but... So is this a value that the Vag-Com (or another tool) can see and recode? The examples for other VWs in the wiki mostly referred as an incorrectly entered value (like 24 instead of 2.4) but I wonder if someone with a Vag-Com can share the *correct values* that go on that J502 coding. At least I can share this with the tech to perhaps save some time in fixing it.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (ciscokidinsf)*

I confirmed today that it probably is the module. I took the Phaeton to the Bob Lewis dealership. Met Chris, who is awesome. He tried to fix the TPMS error. He let the air go of all 5 tires, then re-inflated them and re-set the system.
Unfortunately, it didn't work. I left the car parked friday afternoon and all saturday. On Sunday I reset the pressures and drove around. After maybe 20 miles, the error left the screen. The 'Vehicle' screen showed all tires OK but...
Before I could sing alleluia, After parking for 5 minutes, I re-started the car and the error came back. The error didn't go away. 







I tried a second 'learning cycle, but no dice. So for a brief 20 minutes in the highway, all was well with the world and the TPMS was working OK, which leads me to believe chances are the module has gone bad since all 5 tires showed OK in the screen for a while.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (ciscokidinsf)*

My 2004 V8 has had intermittent T-PMS issues (TPMS System Fault message) for a substantial period of time. I attributed these issues usually to the time of the month - I mean year - when the temperature changes significantly. Fortunately, the TPMS System Fault messages would only surface occasionally. The dealer checked into it in the past but was not able to determine the cause of the vehicle's "mood swings".
Lately, I have had a flurry of "TPMS System Fault" messages - nearly every time the vehicle was driven - and a couple of times, a report of a flat tire (when there was no flat). The problem was looked at again and it was determined the Tire Pressure Control Unit was defective. The original control unit on my vehicle was revision C; the current control unit is revision G.
Part number: 3D0-907-273-G
I just picked up the car on Saturday and haven't had a TPMS warning since. I will let you know if the TPMS System Fault messages return. Hopefully this helps in resolving your PMS - oops, I mean TPMS - issues.
Douglas
P.S. I am not sure why the tech left a box of Midol on the dash.
















Ok!! I am over my limit of one attempt at humor a year...


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (copernicus0001)*

What are the chances?
Just this past week, my car started beeping and reporting something like "Tire Pressure System Error" immediately upon start. The sign then disappears and you get the tire icon with a slash through it for the rest of the drive.
Going to "vehicle" shows all four wheels with sand clocks. When the system was operational, you could "reset tire pressure", hit OK, and get a beep signaling that the thing was resetting. With the error, hitting OK does nothing.
Of course, 1 out of 4 times (average), I start the car and there is no fault detected. Tire pressures reported OK. 
Just the kind of thing I need... schedule an appointment and surely on that day everything will be on the up and up!
My car was built October 2003, entered service Jun 2004, and has 36K miles. Since I presume the module is solid-state, I wonder what might account for the spate of problems at this stage?


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

Can also be the spare tire.
Just turn off the spare tire monitoring and if the error goes away, that's the one.
Ofter the spare tire is a wider summer tire with lower pressure. The TPMS expect the spare tire to have the same pressure as the rear tires.
Also, in case you are driving in salty area's the inner wheel arches may be salted, resulting in a shielding between tire sensor and antenna. And if your tire sensor is getting a little bit older and nearly EOL the signal will be a bit lower and sometimes not enough to have reliable communication between tire sensor and antenna.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (v1mbrt)*

Nope, not the spare. As I said, for the few minutes TPMS was working all FIVE tires were showing up OK. My money is on the TPMS control module going bad. I'm taking the car to the dealer tomorrow.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (copernicus0001)*

An update to my post above:
The TPMS System Fault has not resurfaced, however, I have had 4 Flat Tyre (Tire) warnings in the past 24 hours. The two issues - TPMS System Fault and Flat Tyre Warning - may have been unrelated in their cause. The flat tire warning always points to the same tire. BTW, the tire is not flat nor low on air. I think it may be the sensor in that wheel is failing. 
Douglas


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_The flat tire warning always points to the same tire. BTW, the tire is not flat nor low on air. 

Are you eyeballing the pressure in the tire, or are you measuring it with a high quality gauge? Have you measured the pressure in the tire on the other side and are they within one pound of pressure?
I have found the system sensitive, but very accurate and reliable. It notified me when one of my tires had a very slow leak and was down only 2 lb. At first I just filled it, but then a week later it would alert me it was down 2 lb. again. Looking at the tire I would have never known.
Steven


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
Are you eyeballing the pressure in the tire, or are you measuring it with a high quality gauge? Have you measured the pressure in the tire on the other side and are they within one pound of pressure?


Steven, 
This is an excellent recommendation - one that likely too few owners are aware. Not only is the system sensitive to small/moderate changes in pressure, it expects consistent side-to-side pressures as well.
I do have a very high quality gauge and I did measure the pressure in all the tires.
When I set the pressures in the tires, I set the two front tires to have an equal pressure value. I set the two back tires * and* the spare tire to have equal pressures.
Douglas


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (copernicus0001)*

An update to the TPMS issues I have been experiencing:
1. TPMS Controller replaced. 
That took care of the TPMS System Fault Messages. The Flat Tire messages still intermittently appeared and then went away - always from the same wheel (right rear).
2. Right Rear TPMS Sensor replaced. 
The sensor was found to be defective and causing the Flat Tire Warnings. I pick-up the car tomorrow. Hopefully no more TPMS issues.


----------



## tgarbrecht (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (copernicus0001)*

Copernicus- 
I had the exact same set of circumstances, except my faulty sensor was the Rear Left wheel. This was not covered under the Real Driver warranty and cost me $150 between the sensor ($100), valves ($30) and (non VW) labor($20).
finally all my bugs are worked out!


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (tgarbrecht)*

Actually, My issue it turned out to be a sensor after all, Rear right, I also had to pay $150 for it. My tech suggested to switch the one from the spare tire, but I'd rather have all 5 wheels covered. So far, so good, after 4 days, no more bitching and moaning from the TPMS. I wonder why the sensor woke up for 20 minutes the other day, maybe just to say goodbye.








Also, a question, the other day I was considering to replace my wheels with the Audi A8L 19" OEMs and I did find on ebay a set that came with their TPM sensors included, but when I looked here at the FAQs and the recently rehosted pictures, it says the sensors are NOT interchangeable, so that would mean that if I had gotten those wheels, their sensors would NOT have work with the Phaeton's TPMS? I just want to know.







Guess the answer is probably not.


----------



## davofanmail (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (ciscokidinsf)*

Just bought a Phaeton, seems like every one I test drove had the TPMS failure modes described here.
Mine, too. I just replaced one tire sensor for $190 parts and $130 labor (grrr). Now the computer says the main module and another tire sensor need to be replaced.
Anybody know if there's a way to just disable the TPMS? Lots of posts in the vortex suggest it can be done, but I tried a couple of the codes and they were rejected by the computer.
I'm running software version 21 with the 3DO907273C module/sw.
The original coding is 11204, which is close to (but doesn't match) codes I've found here...
Help?


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (davofanmail)*

First, have your tech do the 'air out of all tires, inflate back and calibrate method' first before replacing.
The Tech at Capitol VW has been doing these with a lot of success. (Won't help if a sensor has gone, but it might) Another suggestion has been to give the TPMS a larger range. (Calibrate below your usual pressure, then inflate to normal)


----------



## davofanmail (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (ciscokidinsf)*

The code sequence in the TPMS indicates a series of hardware errors.
The MFI indicator says "system failure," in several ways -- depends on which day it is -- not just that tire pressure is low.
Ideas on how to give the system a lobotomy?


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (davofanmail)*

Looks like one sensor's battery might be gone if the error keeps changing. Take the car to Capitol VW (best place in the Bay Area) and get Chris G. the Phaeton tech to check it out. 
By the way, Adrian and me would like to meet your ride on of these days. (we are in the south bay)


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (davofanmail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davofanmail* »_Ideas on how to give the system a lobotomy?

Turn off Tire Pressure Monitoring if you install snow tires without TPM sensors
David,
You'll find a plethora of information here: Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category). The easiest thing to do, once you've pulled up the page, is hit CTRL-F on your keyboard. This brings up a search window which will allow you to put in a keyword and find the correct post in the ToC.


----------



## davofanmail (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (chrisj428)*

Hi all,
Seem to have found a solution, at least for my v8 US model.
The TPMS code strategies didn't work at all: either the code was rejected or it was taken without effect.
However, there's the "ignore the whole TPMS system" strategy, where you tell the display computer to assume there isn't one in the car. This strategy (explained on one of these pages...somewhere....) is to change the "hundreds" digit on that module code from 3 to 1.
INITIALLY, it looks like it isn't working. But after a minute or so, once the computer has flushed all the error codes out of the display (by putting them up one after anohter...) the system gives no error messages of any kind. The multi-function display in the center console just shows the specification air pressures, rather than trying to read them. No more error messages. The key is the wait -- I just assumed that changing the display system (rather than TPMS) code wasn't working but it did.
Thanks, all.


----------



## davofanmail (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (davofanmail)*

Update several months later...
So it turns out that even the "ignore the TPMS system" codes didn't hold...evidently after a few days they were reset by the system software.
Got the straight news from a VW dealer (this applies for sure to US Phaetons and Tuaregs, don't know about other versions):
- the problems appear to be entirely in the in-tire sensors
- even though the battery diagnostics say they have 2-3 years worth of life left, the transponders send noisy data as the batteries wear down
- all you have to do is replace all 5 of the sensors, and all symptoms disappear. 
- too bad this is a $1000 job. Fortunately, the VW official extended warranty does cover $800 of it.
- It takes quite a while to get the sensors, as dealers don't tend to stock them and the warehouse is always running low. VWoA has not issued a recall or service bulletin...the customer appears to be left holding the bag.


----------



## jaywil0012 (Nov 5, 2013)

davofanmail said:


> *Re: Actual Computer Error Code from TPMS (chrisj428)*
> 
> Hi all,
> Seem to have found a solution, at least for my v8 US model.
> ...


 Did you by chance have that link for directions


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

jaywil0012 said:


> Did you by chance have that link for directions


Did you read post #21 where he says it stopped working?

I don't think he's on here anymore. 

My Phaeton 7579 came with the TPMS fuse removed. I don't know how long that would have worked but I put a fuse in and changed all 5 sensors and it has worked ever since. Sensors aren't that expensive now but controllers are if you buy new.


----------

